# Tempmas Raffle 2018 - Merry Tempmas Everybody!



## SonowRaevius (Dec 24, 2018)

My set up, here to hoping I get something this time and best of luck to everyone else.


----------



## Costello (Dec 24, 2018)

SonowRaevius said:


> My set up, here to hoping I get something this time and best of luck to everyone else.


I'm sure you didn't steal this off the Internet but still, I think you may have missed rule 2? lol


----------



## SonowRaevius (Dec 24, 2018)

Costello said:


> I'm sure you didn't steal this off the Internet but still, I think you may have missed rule 2? lol


Fixed, is that better?

PS, read the rules beforehand, just got flustered and in a hurry....tea was boiling over


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Dec 24, 2018)

sucks i have no way to take a pic of my console, guess i wont be entering


----------



## Costello (Dec 24, 2018)

SexiestManAlive said:


> sucks i have no way to take a pic of my console, guess i wont be entering


how does the sexiest man alive not even have a smartphone for selfies to share with the rest of the world ? 
dude you have to do something about it


----------



## SuperNintendho (Dec 24, 2018)

Here is my gaming corner with a Happy Tempmas 2018 sign by the keyboard.
And here is a pic of our Christmas tree (it gets ravaged daily by my kids, don't you judge me.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Dec 24, 2018)

Costello said:


> how does the sexiest man alive not even have a smartphone for selfies to share with the rest of the world ?
> dude you have to do something about it


had a phone, but it was cheap, and broke about a month after getting it, and after the warranty expired, lol


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 24, 2018)

when do I finally get my 5 free switches like I was promised before I became a patreon?

jk i'll probably make something temp related and put it onto my tree

good luck to everyone though! and merry tempmas


----------



## jahrs (Dec 24, 2018)

man you guys are fast when i went to take a pic 5 secs ago there we only 2 replies anyways heres my setup just a keyboard and surface pro still looking for those 2 lost buttons.


----------



## nodnyl10 (Dec 24, 2018)

Alright, here is mine. I thoroughly read all 3 rules, especially rule 2. So i just went straight to the point.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 24, 2018)

*MERRY TEMPMAS!



 *​


----------



## NohrNoble-Soleil (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Tempmas, friends!

We don't really have room in our place for a big fancy tree this year, but this is what we set up on one of the cabinets! Some presents for extended family are underneath but the rest had to be put elsewhere. ;^^ Please excuse all of the clutter- we're running out of shelf space.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## SonyUSA (Dec 24, 2018)

Jayro said:


> *MERRY TEMPMAS!
> 
> View attachment 153104 *​



Whats with the BOO sign? XD


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 24, 2018)

nodnyl10 said:


> Alright, here is mine. I thoroughly read all 3 rules, especially rule 2. So i just went straight to the point.


What an amazing tree! I find it so hard to decorate it well. Might post mine later and show you what I mean haha


----------



## T-hug (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## Deleted-447617 (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Tempmas Everybody and A Happy TempYear 2018/2019  and the best TempWishes.


----------



## Originality (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Tempmas everybody!


----------



## Jayro (Dec 24, 2018)

SonyUSA said:


> Whats with the BOO sign? XD


We just got lazy and didn't take it down because it's fairly high up and we can't reach it.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry christmas everyone


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Dec 24, 2018)

In case it's too small to read: it's the pplay app from this year's hb bounty.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Flaya (Dec 24, 2018)

Here's my contribution from my halfway home. This year we'll feed and fulfill the wishes of 25 kids/youths.

Merry Xmas to all!


----------



## Gimzie (Dec 24, 2018)

Might as well participate, I suppose. Here's my (cheap) setup: 



Spoiler: setup


----------



## Damian666 (Dec 24, 2018)

merry tempmas everybody


----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 24, 2018)

Definitely not the prettiest ever (no money for RGB, only shitty red lights in my PC) but it's the cleanest since ages ago. Also hard to capture in a single picture that doesn't look potato.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also question, is the prize Switch confirmed to be hackable?


----------



## Reecey (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy Christmas Tempers & a Happy New Year!



This is my pride and joy, it was worth getting it out just for Christmas so I can share the photo with you guys. It’s all 100% original and in pristine condition. The console still comes with all the original manuals, inserts everything.


----------



## navimor (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry christmas everybody! Here is my christmas tree


----------



## oxenh (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Tempmas 2018


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 24, 2018)

it counts if i draw a tree over a pic of a blank space in my living room? XD


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas and joyous Tempmas to all (and whatever other holiday you celebrate)! Good luck with the raffle.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 24, 2018)

It's hard taking a picture of a small screen with the morning sun at your back, maybe I'll take another at night time.


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 24, 2018)

My tree is vastly unimpressive this year, so I went with my PC and Switch instead. Merry Tempmas, everyone!


----------



## jeannotte (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to everyone



Spoiler: Merry christmas 













Spoiler: Noel


----------



## nodnyl10 (Dec 24, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> What an amazing tree! I find it so hard to decorate it well. Might post mine later and show you what I mean haha



Its also hard to set up, because the christmas lights get tangled altogether. Sometimes, the Christmas Tree is still there until halfway of January because i am the only one to put it away hahaha.


----------



## Issac (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Tempmas everyone!


----------



## SunTea07 (Dec 24, 2018)

Here's to hoping i win one.


----------



## jyapayne (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry tempmas everyone! We went with tall and skinny this year. Hope everyone has a good holiday!


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Temp mas had to take 2 pics cause my camera sucks and i couldn't fit all of it


----------



## huma_dawii (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to everyone @ the Temp!


----------



## crossholo (Dec 24, 2018)

Literally all I need 
Merry xmas bois


----------



## Coaleb (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to everyone and hope you spend some time with those you care about.


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 24, 2018)

I'll dedicate the next year to my daughter and her yet unborn brother.
I hope to be the dad and partner my family deserves.


----------



## Agusto101 (Dec 24, 2018)

WTF is this? Anyway...merry christmas


----------



## jkm81 (Dec 24, 2018)

My set up, I hope I win something.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## cots (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas Everyone & Happy New Year 2018!




​


----------



## oldino (Dec 24, 2018)

And here we go, ready for the raffle!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 24, 2018)

Yayyayayaayaya, merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 24, 2018)

Spoiler










Low budget low effort


----------



## Chary (Dec 24, 2018)

Small tree, but a cute one!


----------



## KyleHyde (Dec 24, 2018)

Pardon the potato quality, it's all I've got. On the bright side, there's both a rig (laptop) and a Christmas tree (cake) in the shot!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 24, 2018)

This is mine, basically


Spoiler


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 24, 2018)

Jayro said:


> *MERRY TEMPMAS!
> 
> View attachment 153104 *​


That´s a real nice Christmas Tempmas tree


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 24, 2018)

Aight, here's my setup (Sorry for the bad image quality)


----------



## impeio92 (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## qqq1 (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm in the game!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Tempas everyone and have a wonderful gaming New Year!!!


----------



## supermatto64 (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Tempmas to all, and to all best wishes in the raffle!


----------



## SuperrSonic (Dec 25, 2018)

The _Super Sonic_ represents my user name, the _Amy_ the current year(Sonic Mania Adventures)...   and _Bart_ represents my desire to win!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Tempmas, Everyone!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Tempmas!


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 25, 2018)

Yo


----------



## MartyDreamy (Dec 25, 2018)

Not a cool gaming setup but still enjoyable for me..  (I need to buy a new pair of gaming headphones rip)


----------



## Blue (Dec 25, 2018)

Changed the lighting to reflect the season 
Credit to @nxwing for the original image: https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-a-picture-of-your-desktop.56484/page-196#post-5489588


----------



## dicamarques (Dec 25, 2018)

OH OH OH!
Merry Xmas Everyone  
The 3DS is somewhat hidden in the tree, see if you can find it


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 25, 2018)

dicamarques said:


> OH OH OH!
> Merry Xmas Everyone
> The 3DS is somewhat hidden in the tree, see if you can find it





Spoiler


----------



## Sticker (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas


----------



## VashTS (Dec 25, 2018)

where i do most of gaming


----------



## Durelle (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry tempmas everybody =D
Sorry for the bad quality is all I had


----------



## mollekemiel (Dec 25, 2018)

Good luck everybody and a heavy new year  !!!


----------



## ZipMartin (Dec 25, 2018)

Well, hello, merry Tempmas and good luck


----------



## crissal (Dec 25, 2018)

Let's try to win something this time! Here's my tree:





And proof here: https://imgur.com/gallery/dFMP5AA


----------



## strayofthesun (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Tempmas to all!

and good luck everyone!


----------



## fedehda (Dec 25, 2018)

I had this picture last night with a gun of my brother. As you say, it doesn’t have any reference about GBATemp, so later I’ll upload a picture of my gaming setup. Merry xmas!

EDIT: There’s a picture with my greetings now.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Tempmas! I hope you like my drawing!


----------



## matpower (Dec 25, 2018)

Here's my relative simplistic tree and my trustworthy ThinkPad.  We didn't have a lot of decorations this year due to money and time issues, but the Christmas spirit lives on hehe.


----------



## Hmed (Dec 25, 2018)

*MERRY TEMPMAS! FOR ALL THE TEAM GBATEMP AND THIS MY CONSOLES GAMES AND SETUP PC I HOPE YOU ENJOY PLAYING GAMES 2018 THANK YOU VERY MUCH *


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 25, 2018)

Happy holidays, everyone, and good luck to everyone of you in the Raffle!
Here's my pic, hopefully the little Temp paper at the bottom left corner can be read properly


----------



## nexusmtz (Dec 26, 2018)

Is the Tempmas logo from this year? I've got that at the bottom of the tree, but I might not have anything else there that points to 2018. Edit: Added 2nd shot just to be sure that the date got in there.


----------



## Green Mii (Dec 26, 2018)

We didn't set up a Christmas tree this year, so have some photos of our Amiibo collection, along with our usual gaming spot.
Merry Tempmas!


----------



## callmebob (Dec 26, 2018)

Happy Holidays Templand!

Will that Switch be "hackable"?

My entries


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 26, 2018)

It's nothing too special, but it's ours.


----------



## radicalwookie (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 26, 2018)

My setup is simple, real messy though, lots of art supplies and that scattered about and all that, don't really have a lot of room on my desk haha



Spoiler: setup


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 26, 2018)

Spoiler












Merry Tempmas!


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 26, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> Merry Temp mas had to take 2 pics cause my camera sucks and i couldn't fit all of it


also yes it's a dell Hackintosh


----------



## MyconMama (Dec 26, 2018)

Happy Tempmas, everyone!! I've been lurking here since the early 3DS days, but I'm excited to participate and contribute more now, since the Switch scene is taking off!

It's well past Hanukkah at this point (it was right at the start of December this year), but here's my menorah and humble gaming setup, both of which are currently showing off my terrible artistic abilities :3

I hope next year brings great things for everyone!


----------



## samiam144 (Dec 27, 2018)

A bit lazy, but lemme join in the fun  good luck to all!


Spoiler


----------



## Bonovox40 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hope everyone has a great 2019 and lots of good gbatemp times! Got my mario ornament in the pic for old school retro memories.


----------



## Slayo (Dec 27, 2018)

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 27, 2018)

Behold "The Mess". My fabulous gaming pc AKA just a raspberry pi. Kind of still a mess since I haven't finished various things about it (I just got the case and heatsink this Christmas).


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 27, 2018)

samiam144 said:


> A bit lazy, but lemme join in the fun  good luck to all!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nice audio technica bro, I got the same!

No wait holy crap I got the same speaper setup too, they're behind my screens though (And I never use them lmao)


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Merry Tempmas and Good Luck Everybody!!!!

A bit crude and poorly lit compared to some of these other incredible, festive, and creative submissions, but glad you can submit your pc you use for your games, as I do have one of those, a 2011 laptop with nvidia gt 555m, a Japanese Logitich F710 wireless controller, Closed Back 53mm Stage Right Monoprice Headphones, and a poor on screen attempt to show DeSmuME, Cemu, and Citra, this setup is more than adequate for replaying all but the current generation's console jrpgs on the go and during vacations, especially with a hdmi cable.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Dec 27, 2018)

Only got a small christmas tree! here it is
Goodluck to us all


----------



## AnonDragon (Dec 27, 2018)

Holiday greetings and blessings, and the best wishes for 2019!

Merry Tempmas, guys!


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 27, 2018)

I had to turn my brightness way down to take this... also, my keyboard usually has a ripple effect, but I wanted it to show the per-key lighting in the picture. Turns out, adding the "rain" lighting effect five times looks pretty dumb in pictures. Oh well.

And I really hope the white specks I see are from dust on the lens. This phone is new. It wasn't super expensive, but there'd better not be that many dead pixels in the sensor. I don't have a better camera lying around.


Spoiler: Photo








Note: Don't worry, the "Pentium Inside" sticker is from my laptop. It's actually running a Ryzen chip.



And I do celebrate Christmas, but there wasn't much time to set up a tree this year. Other things to be done, and the tree has to be taken down anyway.


----------



## shattacrew (Dec 28, 2018)

Merry temple, All!


----------



## k3rizz3k (Dec 28, 2018)

Here is my messy setup.


----------



## Deletr753 (Dec 28, 2018)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## nWo (Dec 28, 2018)

Happy end of year everyone! 

Good luck to all! 

Be happy and live in harmony! 

And thanks to all GBATemp's people who make all of this possible!


----------



## Qtis (Dec 28, 2018)

Figured I'd join on the fun


----------



## Owenge (Dec 28, 2018)

Merry Tempmas! (I’m building a pc and it’s all I got rn)


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 28, 2018)

Owenge said:


> Merry Tempmas! (I’m building a pc and it’s all I got rn)
> 
> View attachment 153504


I got that same Motherboard, make sure to update the BIOS


----------



## cyndor (Dec 28, 2018)

Better late than never?


----------



## Owenge (Dec 28, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> I got that same Motherboard, make sure to update the BIOS


Will do


----------



## Blue (Dec 28, 2018)

Owenge said:


> Will do


Also make sure that if you're not already, save the money first rather than buying each part as you go. Because depending on how long it takes you, what you can get for the best value will change. Learned that the hard way when I could have gotten a 1070 TI instead of my Vega 56 only 2 or so weeks later ;-;


----------



## Owenge (Dec 28, 2018)

Blue_Mew said:


> Also make sure that if you're not already, save the money first rather than buying each part as you go. Because depending on how long it takes you, what you can get for the best value will change. Learned that the hard way when I could have gotten a 1070 TI instead of my Vega 56 only 2 or so weeks later ;-;


I ordered a Ryzen 7 1700 (Huge sale) and a red devil RX 580 (and other standard parts)


----------



## Sylux90 (Dec 28, 2018)

Merry Tempmas!


----------



## Sylux90 (Dec 28, 2018)

Merry Tempmas!

View attachment 153531


----------



## WiiModWiis (Dec 28, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone and Happy Holidays!  Here's my entry into the raffle.  I'm going with the little Charlie Brown Christmas tree this year!  See attached! 


 Good luck, all!


----------



## ertaboy356b (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm switching to switch if I win! It's been a great year. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## eigenvector (Dec 29, 2018)

Merry Tempmas, friends!


----------



## weatMod (Dec 29, 2018)

merry tempmas 2018 !


----------



## ZoneBlaze (Dec 29, 2018)

Hopefully this counts because I don't know any other way of showing 2018 gbatemp content than by pulling a browser page of the latest comic. To the left I have a WiiU gamepad and switch


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 29, 2018)

Sadly not at home any more for the Christmas decorations, so here's my current gaming setup instead! Tried to get this thread on the left screen but my camera is a literal potato lol


----------



## Tayeb (Dec 29, 2018)

MERRY TEMPMAS EVERYONE


----------



## Varia (Dec 29, 2018)

Phew, almost missed this. Luckily I still lurk every now and then. 
Happy holidays.


----------



## Floating Seal (Dec 29, 2018)

Here is my poor "gaming setup" with a poorly drawn mascot to match! There would have been a typical Christmas tree this year but I'm recently recovering from surgery and I'm not allowed to lift heavy objects, so I couldn't help my mom bring the tree or the box of decorations from the basement. Merry Tempmas 2018 errybody!


----------



## npbg6464 (Dec 30, 2018)

*Merry Tempmas!*


----------



## gameboy (Dec 30, 2018)

what a 2018 for gbatemp, and everyone be well



 

yea i feel like my setup is super ghetto compared to everyone else here LOL, no christmas for me either.


----------



## wiewiec (Dec 30, 2018)

Merry Tempmas and a happy Temp year 2019 to aby od you! My latest SNES handheld that I've got from my girlfriend.


----------



## Xen0 (Dec 30, 2018)

Joining too. Happy Holidays and happy new year!


----------



## Y0shII (Dec 31, 2018)

Hope that I am not late for the raffle. Merry Tempmas and Happy New Year 2019 to all of you guys, also good luck on the raffle.


----------



## Forlic (Dec 31, 2018)

to everybody, have a nice 2019 and a merry Xmas.


----------



## franciscomaianunes (Dec 31, 2018)

Merry Tempmas everybody! My first year without a christmas tree!


----------



## Nightbane30 (Dec 31, 2018)

Hope you guys have an amazing 2019!  Lots of good looking games on the horizon


----------



## BastarB (Dec 31, 2018)

Merry Tempmas everyone!

Here is my and my kids Christmas Tree


----------



## MiiJack (Dec 31, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 31, 2018)

Merry Tempmas from the Pyramid!


----------



## ThoD (Dec 31, 2018)

Actually best pic I can take right now, had to use my 2DS as that's pretty much the only camera I got, ignore the close to a thousand tabs I got open



My desktop is down to the left side where all cables seem to go towards, just only have like a meter and a half of space to go further back from the screen, so couldn't include it...

Hoping this one counts at least;~;


----------



## Reecey (Dec 31, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Merry Tempmas from the Pyramid!
> View attachment 153832


Where is your picture been taken from? that looks really interesting.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 31, 2018)

Reecey said:


> Where is your picture been taken from? that looks really interesting.


Used my phone, holding it with my hand. Photo taken in front of my desk.


----------



## Reecey (Dec 31, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Used my phone, holding it with my hand. Photo taken in front of my desk.


Where from location? Are you at work or somewhere special?


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 31, 2018)

Reecey said:


> Where from location? Are you at work or somewhere special?


Very special place, my home located in one of the pyramids of Giza near Cairo.


----------



## Reecey (Dec 31, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Very special place, my home located in one of the pyramids of Giza near Cairo.


Are you serious? I thought maybe it might be pyramid located. Are you at work or have you actually got a location near a pyramid surely you can’t just live there can you? I will explain to you, your now talking to someone who lives in the UK Midlands Birmingham so you will have to excuse my incompetence a bit.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 31, 2018)

Belated Merry Tempmas everybody! Didn't celebrate Christmas really so I don't have any decorations up so here's my set-up and some close looks at them!

 
_My set-up!

 
Here's the OG PSX besides the younger PS4

 
Th PSP alongside its younger sister, the Vita along with a mini plush of 2B_

 
_Here's my DSi, fully hacked now!

 
And here's my proof I didn't steal this image off the net! Had fun making the image!_


----------



## ciareriam (Dec 31, 2018)

Here’s my tiny Christmas tree!


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 31, 2018)

Merry Tempmas everyone!


----------



## gameboy (Dec 31, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Actually best pic I can take right now, had to use my 2DS as that's pretty much the only camera I got, ignore the close to a thousand tabs I got open
> View attachment 153833
> My desktop is down to the left side where all cables seem to go towards, just only have like a meter and a half of space to go further back from the screen, so couldn't include it...
> 
> Hoping this one counts at least;~;



you got me beat for most ghetto setup LOL, you even took your picture with a 2ds


----------



## Kingy (Dec 31, 2018)

Spoiler: My setup (Since my tree is down and I'm almost late)








Please excuse my little bit of cable mess, I didn't have much time to clean it up. Trust me, it will be clean, hopefully.


----------



## TizioCaio95 (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy Tempmas everyone!!


----------



## ExploitJunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!


----------



## ZeroHunta (Jan 1, 2019)

Merry tempmas and good luck!


----------



## XRaTiX (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy Holidays to everyone !


----------



## Costello (Jan 1, 2019)

thread will close soon so make sure to enter before it is too late !


----------



## Thorsb (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy tempmas!


----------



## Sillybunnie (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New years!


----------



## I pwned U! (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Jan 2, 2019)

it's over now  thread locked !
we will draw names soon, stay tuned for more announcements.


----------

